# THUNDER JAM VIII Snowbirds Warm-up v2.0



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

THUNDER JAM VIII 
Snowbirds Warmup v2.0
January 16 & 17, 2016

Thunder RC Raceway
810 Cherokee Ave
Nashville, TN 37207

All classes are 50% payout
Trophy 1st- 3rd VTA/GT 
Concourse Prize 

Entry Fee: 
$30 per class

Classes:
USVTA
USGT
TC 17.5 and modified
12th scale 13.5 and modified
F1

90X48 track size with Snowbirds layout counter clockwise

6 Minute Heats and 8 Mains USVTA/USGT
6 Minute Heats and Mains TC/F1
8 Minute Heats and Mains 12th scale
4 qualifiers and mains

Fri 15th, practice 6-midnight(possible earlier)
Sat 16th practice 8am, racing at noon for 3 quals
Sun 17th practice 8am,LCQ 9am, then mains


Sponsored by DARKSIDE CAR CLUB and Thunder RC Raceway 

http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

okay guys we are 3 weeks away....I will be building a list and posting after the holidays. Im still looking for a host hotel that will give us the best deal, as well as a food sponsor.

and remember this is a 50% payback event, so the more the entries the more cash gets paid back....and for VTA and GT, cash payback and trophy.

so make plans to attend the 8th edition of Thunder Jam VIII


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

The new crc fasttrak 2 carpet is coming. This is the same carpet that snowbirds will be ran on. 

join and like the event on facebook

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...s://www.facebook.com/events/1521169498180771/


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

I would like to thank Harry and the Super 8 team for hosting us this year. Harry and his team have giving us a roll back deal of $59 a night for the racers.

tell them Thunder Jam when booking...615-226-1897

Super 8 Nashville/ Dntn/ Opryland Area
3320 Dickerson Pike, I-65, Exit 90 (Dickerson Pike), Nashville, TN 37207-2955 US 
Check in:After 2:00 PMCheck out:Before 11:00 AM

thanks again Super 8


----------



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

Where do we sign up for this race?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

looking for some onroad action this weekend?.....well come out to THUNDER JAM VIII

https://plus.google.com/110031093043388815405


----------

